# Gate Runners (An uber-lite rules PbP) Looking for Players



## NexusX (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking for an easy-to-play, serious PbP? Looking for a good time? You've come to the right place!

*System:* Uber-Lite rules (Story and character-focused with simple rules). See OOC - easy and fast to learn!)
*Setting:* Cosmothea (Never heard of it? Not a problem. Get ready for a wild ride!)
*Genre:* Blended (Fantasy, scifi and augments (superheroes))
*No. of Players:* Around 4-5 players
*Posting Requirement:* We'll play it by ear based on what everyone wants to do and can handle. Perhaps 2x per week as an average, more during intense moments maybe.

The Story:
The last thing you remember was trying to wrap up whatever you were doing so you could snag some lunch, run an errand, etc. Nothing particularly noteworthy was going on, until you heard a slight, odd noise behind you. Before you were able to so much as turn around, a sharp, stabbing pain manifested somewhere in your brain, and you recall it being more painful than anything you've ever experienced thus far. All of the breath in your lungs vanished. Your skin grew cold and your body unresponsive. Blackness spread and your senses shut down entirely. 

It's difficult to tell just how long you have been out, but from the way you feel, it's either been a very long time or you're pretty messed up (or both), as your body is completely unresponsive, save for the involuntary urge to hurl. You lay there for what seems like forever, and then finally begin to hear voices. Muffled, strange and shallow, laced with a sense of urgency or panic, the voices are unfamiliar, some in languages you've never heard before. Your body and senses have not fully awakened enough yet to know what's happening. You quickly realize it will take some time before you can sort out what's going on and function on any level approaching normality. Welcome back! More will be revealed in-game ...

*Note:* Serious Inquiries only, please. This may be a lite game, but it's not silly. Our PbP games are known for being very stable and long-running.

OOC Thread HERE.

If you want to play, please post below or in the OOC thread. Thanks!


----------



## NexusX (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

So, we're looking for 4-5 players for the Gate Runners game. I've advertised on a 3 sites, so you won't want to wait too long to jump on it - or you may have noticed I've also got another long-running, fun PbP that's been going on for quite PbP: No Turning Back, which could use 1-2 more players and is fantasy. Either one would be loads of fun! 

IC thread HERE (for a taste check it out   )
OOC thread HERE


----------

